# What Temp do you Expect From a L5420



## Munzy (Nov 6, 2014)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +69.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:       +66.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:       +65.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:       +65.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

 

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +68.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:       +58.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:       +63.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:       +64.0°C  (high = +88.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

 

 

Im having some very high temps on my L5420 CPU even with zero load, are they just generally hot CPUS?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2014)

This graph pretty much sums it up.

Around 53 Degrees average is it idling.  Around 72 degrees is it running at full cores.  

Server: Dual L5420

Location: Quadranet, Los Angeles, California

The thing is, this very much depends on where you server's located.  Different cooling regulations and systems for each datacenter.  If I recall correctly Colo@ does that cold-hot aisle whereas another datacenter may not.  

Also could be a fan that's not doing it's job right.


----------



## k0nsl (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's one of my L5420s:


----------



## MartinD (Nov 6, 2014)

Doesn't look abnormal at all.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2014)

That's a Dual L5420 I have in my research lab.  It's the one with the crazy fan work (as in I zip-tied a bunch of fans onto it) and almost no load (haha unfortunately when I run a CFD Model on it, the machine hits a pretty high temperature (over 85 Degrees C), so I still need to figure out a way to cool it down even more.  

So I want to say just make sure your fans work.


----------



## Munzy (Nov 6, 2014)

So at 100% load on all cores ~88C is expected?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2014)

Munzy said:


> So at 100% load on all cores ~88C is expected?


Wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## NeyerWeb (Nov 6, 2014)

That's pretty much the normal temp for L5420's


----------



## qps (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's a Dual L5420 in Atlanta under light load.

 

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +51.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)

Core 1:      +46.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)

Core 2:      +50.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)

Core 3:      +50.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)

 

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +53.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)

Core 1:      +45.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)

Core 2:      +47.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)

Core 3:      +48.0°C  (high = +73.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2014)

Alright looking at Intel Xeon Processor 5400 series Datasheet...

Chapter 6 (Thermal Specifications) breaks it down to the three models.  X Prefix (Performance), E Prefix (Mainstream), and L Prefix (Power Optimized) and the temperatures are all pretty much "standardized" as the 5400 series CPU temperature specs, except for the Power-optimized (L Prefix) CPU.  

*Now for the L Prefix they only have the Thermal Profile for Xeon L5408, and assuming the Xeon L5420 is designed within similar design specs, the maximum temperature is 72°C for regular, and 87°C for short-term (maximum of 360 hours per year).  *

But if my assumptions are wrong (since it was simply based on the prefixes), I'll also include the maximum temperature for each prefix.

The E5400 series has a maximum temperature spec of 67°C

The X5400 series has a maximum temperature spec of 63°C if you have a 2U Heatsink (Volumetrically unconstrained thermal solution, defined on the table as Thermal Profile A), and 70°C if you have a 1U Heatsink (Volumetrically constrained thermal solution, defined on the table as Thermal Profile B ).  

This is seriously some interesting information here that I just realized I never considered when thinking about thermal design specs of a server (Granted I never really did care about this too much until now).  

Source: https://parallel.ru/sites/default/files/russia/MSU-Intel/318589.pdf


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 6, 2014)

ehhh...That does seem a little warm. But it does seem like its ok as per @HalfEatenPie research.


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 6, 2014)

Your temperatures seem about 15-20 degrees hotter than any of the L5420s that we run.  We see about 45C idle and 70C max so the fact that you are getting 65C idle and 88C max seems a little high.

What are your hard drive temperatures in the same system?  If those are above average then I would be concerned that your fans aren't pushing enough air or the air the fans are pushing isn't cool enough.


----------



## sshgroup (Nov 8, 2014)

check your cooling ! most of time server heat  because of  how put it in dc or rack and how is cooling in and out postions...


----------



## Munzy (Nov 20, 2014)

HDD: 26c

Other server with intel X3230:


[email protected]:~# sensors
coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Core 0: +67.0°C (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 1: +63.0°C (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 2: +60.0°C (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 3: +62.0°C (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C

I noticed this one was at around 79C when the server was being pushed to its max.

same cabinet.


----------



## IntegralHost (Nov 23, 2014)

Better to check with DC. Might be system fan got damage or DC has cooling issue.


----------



## splitice (Nov 23, 2014)

100 degrees should be awfully critical!

From what I can see, I wouldn't consider it normal given what I have seen with our L5520's (which should be hotter I think).


----------

